# swivel plate for fiat ducato 2005



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi all

I recently purchased a swivel plate for a fiat ducato 2005
but does not fit!! :roll: :roll: is there a another one :?: .. because the runner bolts on the front part off the seat with a star bolt! and fouls the plate
it said it would fit 1994 onwards.... i will email olearys and see what they say :roll: , but does anybody know differant....

yours :? saruman


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Saruman

I read earlier of someone posting instructions that included grinding something off and re drilling (sounds painfull). May not have been this model and I have had a bud or two, but hey only here to help.... (search the forum for swivel)


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*hi badger*



badger said:


> Saruman
> 
> I read earlier of someone posting instructions that included grinding something off and re drilling (sounds painfull). May not have been this model and I have had a bud or two, but hey only here to help.... (search the forum for swivel)


 hi badger 
hmm! dont fancy drilling or cuting runner brackets
untill i have checked with olearys. the front runner bracket bolts in the front of the box at 90 degrees :roll: :wink: 
thanks for the reply

saruman.


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

I have fitted one to my 04 plate and one to my in-laws 95 model and they both looked the exactly the same, and were pretty much identical to fit, I take it you have you cut the angled lugs off the runners? Try a different combination of the bolts used to secure it, have a look at the photos of the front end and back end of the one fitted to my van - if the bolt protrudes past the nut it jams the runner if I remember correctly and if you do it bolt down the way then it fouls the swivel plate. You can see on the front bolt pic where the lug can been sawn off, you then drill through the appropriate indentation to allow the bolt to go through.


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*swivel*

hi paulwilson
so you have to cut the original runner fixing off
then drill a hole, and get a bolt and nut so to clear both :!: ____________________________________________________

is that right :?: 
:roll: i thought it was bolt and forget :lol: :lol: it said so in the add vert :lol:

saruman... :roll:

thanks pictures a big help


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

So did I, yes you are correct - remove the seat, seperate runners as described and cut the lugs off, drill through the front indentation, make sure it is the correct one as there are two (put the seprated runner on the plate and line up and double check what one to drill), reassemble runners on the seat and use the short tapered bolts supplied as per the pictures to secure the runners to the swivel plate then refit the whole unit back on the base with the original four torx bolts, the front two need to nut and bolted. Simple as that, if only. 
When putting all the bolts back into place it takes a lot of moving the runners to and fro and swiveling the seat to get access to the holes. 
Hope this helps.

Paul


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*SWIVEL*

HI paulwilson

yes thanks for that,  worth subs just for that :lol:

cheers saruman..
______________________

hmm! wheres my saw!


----------



## philmccann (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Saruman

I contacted Steve at Marcle Leisure on the same subject a couple of weeks ago, and he gave me exactly the same script.
So it's out with the saw and the drill, I'm afraid.


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*swivel*

hi all

 yes ! olearys confirmed it saw and drill :roll: 
i thought like i said "fit and forget" :roll: :roll: :wink: 
thanks for all your help, this is what mhf is all about 

cheers saruman.....


----------



## 97918 (Mar 1, 2006)

*Swivel Seats*

Hi Saruman

I think you have been sent the Wrong part.

I've been looking for the same for my 2001 model.

on the marcel leisure web site there are different part numbers

1994 onwards and 2002 onwards. Where did you Purchase this ?


----------



## philmccann (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Saruman

Let us know how you get on. I am going to attempt the same job in a few weeks time. Going to France end of March so won't manage before I get back.
Any tips/tricks will be welcomed.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I fitted swivel plate to driver seat 3 months ago and can confirm the above - you need to saw off the right angle brackets then drill new holes to line up with alternative mount holes on existing base. 

Not really difficult, you just need to be brave 8O 

Trevor


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Swivel Seats*



denholmederek said:


> Hi Saruman
> 
> I think you have been sent the Wrong part.
> 
> ...


hi denholmederek
its from olearys web site
https://sslrelay.com/olearymotorhom...hopdata/?main_url=product_overview.shopscript

fitted ok works ok 1994 onwards :wink:

saruman


----------

